# Console Kommandos automatisch eingeben nacheinander



## FelixOnEarth (28. Feb 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

suche eine Möglichkeit, mit der ich einige Commandos nach einander eingeben kann.
Denn ich habe einige Kommandos, welche nach einander eingegeben werden müssen - welche ich nicht jedes mal eingeben möchte.

LG


----------



## Thallius (28. Feb 2020)

Unter Windows gibt es dafür .bat Dateien, unter Linux und Mac .sh Dateien


----------



## FelixOnEarth (28. Feb 2020)

Kennst du zufällig ein gutes Plugin für Eclipse, welches das übernimmt?


----------



## M.L. (28. Feb 2020)

Das könnte passen: https://marketplace.eclipse.org/content/batch-editor


----------



## temi (29. Feb 2020)

FelixOnEarth hat gesagt.:


> Kennst du zufällig ein gutes Plugin für Eclipse, welches das übernimmt?


Warum braucht man denn ein Plugin, um eine einfache Textdatei zu bearbeiten?


----------



## Thallius (29. Feb 2020)

temi hat gesagt.:


> Warum braucht man denn ein Plugin, um eine einfache Textdatei zu bearbeiten?



Naja man braucht heutzutage ja auch ein Deployment Tool und Docker um eine einfache WebApp zu installieren die nur aus HTML, CSS und JS Dateien besteht welche eigentlich nur in einen Ordner auf dem Webserver kopiert werden müßten....


----------



## mihe7 (29. Feb 2020)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Naja man braucht heutzutage ja auch ein Deployment Tool und Docker um eine einfache WebApp zu installieren die nur aus HTML, CSS und JS Dateien besteht welche eigentlich nur in einen Ordner auf dem Webserver kopiert werden müßten....


LOL, nein brauchen tut man es nicht aber es vereinfacht einige Dinge ungemein. Zum Beispiel lässt sich so der Betrieb mehrerer Domains hinter einem Reverse Proxy automatisieren, wobei dieser via TLS erreichbar ist und die Anfragen auf den Docker-Container umleitet.


----------

